# Question about PS3 Games and Home Theater



## cnix

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty new to home theater and had some questions regarding PS3 games. My current setup is a 32" Philips HDTV with SPDIF out and a Polk Audio IHT soundbar (which i bought to replace my tv speakers) connected to the tv with a coxial to optical converter and optical/coxial cables. When I play movies on the ps3 the sound works great, but when I play a game (Dead Space 2) the sound switches to the tv speakers. Am I correct in assuming that unless it says dolby audio supported on the game box, i won't have sound through my soundbar for that game? Is there anyway to play such games and have sound through my soundbar?

Thanks for helping out a noob.


----------



## Ares

You should have sound coming through the sound bar at all time regardless if it's a movie or a game, Dead Space 2's audio is Dolby Digital and DTS. Does this happen for every game you play or just DS2? One thing to check go in to the audio options in the game and make sure that DD 5.1 is selected and not DTS.


----------



## cnix

I just tried it with Battlefield Bad Company 2 too, switched the audio settings to "Home Cinema" and no sound came from my soundbar. Tried all the other settings too. Dead Space 2 didnt have audio settings to let me choose an audio source. On my main PS3 audio settings, i have it set to HDMI. If i switch it over to optical or any other ones theres no sound at all from the tv or the soundbar. Could it be my converter or my cables? I connected a Belkin coxial from my tv spdif out to the converter and then from the converter to my soundbar with an optical cable.


----------



## Ares

I will suggest to try the following to see if it helps.

1) try turning off the TV speakers if possible
2) try using some rca cables connected to rca outputs on the TV then connected them to the soundbar's rca inputs.

I don't know if it's the converter since your able to get sound when your playing movies but it could be possible.


----------



## cnix

yea theres an option on my tv menu to turn off the tv speakers. When i do that, songs and movies play fine on my ps3 but games have no sound. i think i'll go get the male RCA to stereo cable.. i stupidly bought the converter because i read that surround sound couldnt be achieved through analog, but the polk audio rep told me that my soundbar simulates surround sound so using RCA is ok. sigh oh well.


----------



## Ares

Give that a try and let me know how it turns out, if it works great and if it doesn't we'll try and figure something out.


----------



## cnix

thanks for your help


----------



## ndb2211

hi there,

did you get your sound working properly?
if you don't mind, I have a suggestions.

I assume that your PS3 is connected to your Phillips TV via HDMI? The only other cable connected to your PS3 is an optical cable going directly to your Polk Audio Soundbar, which has 2 optical inputs.

After that, go to your sound settings on your PS3, turn off 'Multi-audio' output (restricts all output to stereo) and set the audio output to the 'Optical' source. From there, the PS3 should be able to detect your soundbar's DD or DTS capabilities and it's highest acceptable bitrate output.

If for any reason, you want sound to come out from your TV as well, enable 'Multi-audio' output and connect the RCA cable that came with your PS3 to your TV. Both your soundbar and TV will have audio but it will be forced stereo only.

Hope this helps...

happy gaming!


----------

